# Huttoft Height Barrier Gone for Good?



## maureenandtom (Apr 18, 2014)

I noticed this from another site:







Barriers Will Not Be Replaced | Lincolnshire Overnight Parking


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

**

Good news but it would be nice to know the story behind it after so much time and money has been wasted.

Richard


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 18, 2014)

*dancing bananas*

Great news :banana::banana::rockroll::dance: 



:camper:


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you think this will be the end of the matter or just the beginning.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 18, 2014)

The beginning unfortunately the negative way councils work.

Its good they have got rid of the litter bins there because they always seemed to be full and the seagulls used to attack them leaving a right mess.

No doubt campervans got the blame!

Just need the local dog walkers to clean up after their animals and all will be good!


----------



## Derby Donkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like a certain person can take a bow.  ;-]


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 18, 2014)

Having dealt with my local council, ive found that they can be devious,  i think they may have had the barrier removed and the bins to prove there point, just hope people don't fall in to their trap and take their litter home with them,  

i for one will take some black bags and pick some litter up when im there,


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Looks like a certain person can take a bow.  ;-]



I doubt it was just one person

Richard


----------



## Derby Donkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Tbear said:


> I doubt it was just one person
> 
> Richard


Oh?


----------



## caledonia (Apr 18, 2014)

I think applauding a certain person may be a bit premature. Council will be hatching a plan as we type, to close the place. Councils can be just as stubborn as Yorkshire men. :juggle:


----------



## moggy (Apr 18, 2014)

*huttoft*



caledonia said:


> I think applauding a certain person may be a bit premature. Council will be hatching a plan as we type, to close the place. Councils can be just as stubborn as Yorkshire men. :juggle:



good news about huttoft but all the long timers will be back and the locals will be up in arms as before.


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

moggy said:


> good news about huttoft but all the long timers will be back and the locals will be up in arms as before.



Who was up in arms before??  

The long timers are never going to use a campsite.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Apr 18, 2014)

Funnily enough we stayed there on Monday night, and left for the day to do a bit of shopping (locally) and then spent a fair bit of the day in Vegas before returning to stay the final night on Tuesday. On the Wednesday morning we were approached by another m/homer who said that the Police were taking No plates down and were issuing tickets to any one who stayed more than 1 night, supposed times of use were from 6am to 10pm I looked for some signage for this but couldn't find any to substansiate this, bit of paranoia i think there.
So while we were there on the Monday, we witnessed quite a few people who'd come in car's carefully wrap there crap up and just leave it at the side of the already overflowing bins from other car user's, 1 or 2 also let there dog's mess on the road and on the beach and just cover it with sand.. I wonder who'll be blamed for that. I hope that we are goinngbe encouraged to use this place, because as we know and the councilor's know, we do look after tha place, it's just that they want us to use camp sites. 
What i don't want to happen, is the people to take up residence again, as sure as egg's is egg's they will find someway of shutting it down for all and sundry....Rant over.(for now)

jt


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Oh?



Many of the people on here campaign for our rights and lobby several councils. The OP for one but they don't threaten this site with legal action if someone disagrees with them.

Richard


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 18, 2014)

So whats  the odds on parking machines being put there?


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

camping_gaz said:


> So whats  the odds on parking machines being put there?



That's fine for a reasonable  price. If The loos are sorted they are providing sewage, fresh water and hard standing. Could even call it an Aire. I have payed 10 euros in France for little better.

Richard


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 18, 2014)

Tbear said:


> That's fine for a reasonable  price. If The loos are sorted they are providing sewage, fresh water and hard standing. Could even call it an Aire. I have payed 10 euros in France for little better.
> 
> Richard



I don't think 10 euros(£8.23) is reasonable, i only have a crap little van for a reason, £5 a day would do me lol,
don't forget us poor folk, :lol-053:


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

camping_gaz said:


> I don't think 10 euros(£8.23) is reasonable, i only have a crap little van for a reason, £5 a day would do me lol,
> don't forget us poor folk, :lol-053:



Sorry, I did not mean that they should charge that much. Only that a charge if they are providing a service, is reasonable.

Richard


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 18, 2014)

I was there last Saturday, the reason for the lack of barrier is for the construction and the vehicles needed to do that construction. 

No hidden agenda or conspiracy or anything - Simples


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> I was there last Saturday, the reason for the lack of barrier is for the construction and the vehicles needed to do that construction.
> 
> No hidden agenda or conspiracy or anything - Simples



Then why the council statement if its only temporary thing.

Richard


----------



## John H (Apr 18, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Looks like a certain person can take a bow.  ;-]



Before you start bowing too low, it is worth noting that the full statement by the councillor in question is that the council is not inclined to spend money replacing the barriers and so a possible alternative may be to close the car park altogether. Not quite as rosy as a certain misguided campaigner is trying to make out, I fear.


----------



## Tbear (Apr 18, 2014)

John H said:


> Before you start bowing too low, it is worth noting that the full statement by the councillor in question is that the council is not inclined to spend money replacing the barriers and so a possible alternative may be to close the car park altogether. Not quite as rosy as a certain misguided campaigner is trying to make out, I fear.



Now that I am sorry to say makes perfect sense.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Apr 19, 2014)

I am pretty sure I have read somewhere, that this location, Moggs Eye and others there is an application for a TRO (or similar) to ban vehicles full stop.

Should the council be successful, then Huttoft etc will be lost forever by September/October time.

Perhaps those of you more versed in this wish to explore and research?....Too early Ithink for jubilation.

Channa


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

As usual, lots of negative posts for the Yorkshire man. What will be will be ! If my memory serves me right, none of us could even get into the car park, to be allowed or not allowed to park, before his intervention. Lobbying councillors eh ? Well I'm sure that was the reason (in this particular matter), that they were removed at once  I think some of you need to accept now and again, that rightly or wrongly that this certain person gets a result. Whether that result goes our way is unimportant. You had nowt in the first place drrrr. 

Thanks either way for your time and effort AS :goodluck:


----------



## caledonia (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, great result, forcing the council down the TRO road.:scared:


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

caledonia said:


> Yeah, great result, forcing the council down the TRO road.:scared:



Will that mean we no longer can park in the carpark that we couldn't park in , in the first place ??? 

Surely a TRO and that is pure speculation means that motorhomes will not be allowed between 12pm and 6am at best. That's more that you've got now. Even if it was closed permantly that's only what you've got now. The "campaign " isn't even lost yet. Chin up fella 

Sometimes I feel like banging my head against a height barrier ! Oh I can't its been removed


----------



## runnach (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> Will that mean we no longer can park in the carpark that we couldn't park in , in the first place ???
> 
> Surely a TRO and that is pure speculation means that motorhomes will not be allowed between 12pm and 6am at best. That's more that you've got now. Even if it was closed permantly that's only what you've got now. The "campaign " isn't even lost yet. Chin up fella
> 
> Sometimes I feel like banging my head against a height barrier ! Oh I can't its been removed



I dont believe the TRO is speculation, I have never visited this particular spot, so in that sense I have lost nor gained anything, but I do know it is popular with a lot of folk here.

Lobbying etc, has its uses perhaps, but so does keeping ones head below the parapet.

The signs removed in the Highlands are a case in point, the council now have to go the legal route to enforce....should they do, then we have lost far more than we have gained.

It is a tricky road at times

Channa


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

channa said:


> I dont believe the TRO is speculation, I have never visited this particular spot, so in that sense I have lost nor gained anything, but I do know it is popular with a lot of folk here.
> 
> Lobbying etc, has its uses perhaps, but so does keeping ones head below the parapet.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, which is why I added in brackets "in this particular case", in a earlier post. When a barrier is erected in any location,that location is lost forever. We might as well go down fighting  If someone wants to fight for himself or us, then good luck to them. We have nothing to loose in these circumstances! Yes we have lots to lose in other circumstances such as ones you mention, and it is a tricky road at times. We will never be recognised as a community like our European neighbours, without pressure groups and lobbying.

 Whilst I am the first to recognise the hardwork put in by  John Thomson, T bear, Dave and Mary, Maureen and Tom,  etc to name a few, and I am sure there are many more ( apologies for failing to recognise/ remember), the louder you shout the louder your heard and the more the merrier in my book. A big thankyou to all of you which includes AS


----------



## frontslide (Apr 19, 2014)

channa said:


> I am pretty sure I have read somewhere, that this location, Moggs Eye and others there is an application for a TRO (or similar) to ban vehicles full stop.
> 
> Should the council be successful, then Huttoft etc will be lost forever by September/October time.
> 
> ...




This from the TMCTO.ORG:

The long running dispute between motor- home owners and Lincolnshire County Council is stepping up a gear, as new bye-laws are introduced this week.

Coming into force on October 24, the laws will make it illegal to leave a motor vehicle in specific coastal car parks between the hours of 10pm and 6am.

The six sites are Anderby Creek, Wolla Bank, Marsh Yard, Moggs Eye, Huttoft Car Terrace and Chapel Six Marsh.

The bye-laws will also make it against the law to use a tent in undesignated areas.

Anyone caught breaking these restrictions will be subject to a maximum fine of £500.

Height restriction barriers, costing £1,200 each, have been erected by LCC in an attempt to stop motorhome users from staying overnight in the car parks.

However, in the last few months, the barrier at Moggs Eye has been forcibly removed twice, while the barrier at Huttoft Car Terrace is currently being repaired following a similar act of vandalism.

The debate surrounding overnight parking in coastal car parks has split opinion among East Lindsey Target readers.

Some say motorhomes are tourists providing a vital contribution to the local economy, while others, whose main points of contention are increased noise levels and littering, have supported the council's tough stance.

Councillor Colin Davie, executive member for the environment at Lincolnshire County Council, said: "We are pleased that the secretary of state has signed the new by laws.

"They will give us the powers necessary to police the car parks and that will be good for the local community.

"If people park illegally they will be prosecuted."


----------



## John H (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> As usual, lots of negative posts for the Yorkshire man. What will be will be ! If my memory serves me right, none of us could even get into the car park, to be allowed or not allowed to park, before his intervention. Lobbying councillors eh ? Well I'm sure that was the reason (in this particular matter), that they were removed at once  I think some of you need to accept now and again, that rightly or wrongly that this certain person gets a result. Whether that result goes our way is unimportant. You had nowt in the first place drrrr.
> 
> Thanks either way for your time and effort AS :goodluck:



So any result is better than nothing is it? I have to disagree. That particular car park may not have been available before but if you take the negative route then you are making it less likely that this particular council will make provision for us anywhere within their district. You are also antagonising the locals by bringing about the potential removal of a car park for all residents and visitors. Thus you have reinforced the view that motorhomers are bad news. How can you possibly say that such a result is worthy of praise?

On top of which, the strangeperson seems to be seriously deluded about the whole process. Not only was this TRO properly established (as others have pointed out) but he seems to have homed in on the wrong councillor. A glance at the Lincolnshire County Council website will show that the man in question is not only not even a member of the controlling group but he has no authority to decide anything to do with traffic! So even if he were to get a positive statement from the guy it would mean nothing in terms of council policy.


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

frontslide said:


> This from the TMCTO.ORG:
> 
> The long running dispute between motor- home owners and Lincolnshire County Council is stepping up a gear, as new bye-laws are introduced this week.
> 
> ...



Disappointing to say the least ! However I'm confident AS has another trick up his sleeve.

I assume to legally enforce a TRO  there has to be a sign on site,  notifying vehicle owners of this bye law. I'll give that sign and its replacements, a couple of nights a piece in situ :hammer:


----------



## runnach (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Frontslide, sounds a done deal, Secretary of States ink is drying as we speak..

I wonder what happened to a public consultation ? ...I may have missed it .

So now I have a question  

Is sticking the head above the parapet such a good idea afterall ? ........I often advocate it isn't, whilst AS and his cohorts may be right to legally question, The end result means we all lose out...by not keeping gobs shut.

I sometimes wonder if people like AS et al have an hidden agenda, a gamekeeper poacher scenario... deception and deceipt.

sleep safe 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Apr 19, 2014)

This result was very predictable really.

The only course of action would be to vote with your feet, don't go there! If it affects the local economy they may have a rethink. If it doesn't, then our arguments are pretty futile.

Personally, I wouldn't go there if you paid me, but, that's just me!


----------



## John H (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> Disappointing to say the least ! However I'm confident AS has another trick up his sleeve.
> 
> I assume to legally enforce a TRO  there has to be a sign on site,  notifying vehicle owners of this bye law. I'll give that sign and its replacements, a couple of nights a piece in situ :hammer:



That TRO was in force from last autumn. The barriers were erected to enforce it. The criminal damage that has probably been perpetrated on those barriers will have done nothing to gain sympathy for our cause - nor will your silly comment about giving any replacement signs a couple of nights. I really do despair of the attitude of some of our fraternity - no wonder more and more councils are taking the easy way out.

Scotland (where I will be this summer) used to be a piece of cake to wild in but now that the strangeperson has stepped in there are more and more calls from local residents for enforceable TROs. Some people just don't know when to leave well enough alone.


----------



## runnach (Apr 19, 2014)

Robmac said:


> This result was very predictable really.
> 
> The only course of action would be to vote with your feet, don't go there! If it affects the local economy they may have a rethink. If it doesn't, then our arguments are pretty futile.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go there if you paid me, but, that's just me!



I havent been either Rob, and I empathise abstaining from visiting a venue.

I keep reading our asbtinence will affect local economies..( I said it here only a week ago...what do we spend ? ) ...but it is poor currency to argue that.

Any argument to a council needs to have a tangible value,  This is where we struggle.

The quickerpeople leave emotions out of it, egos at the front door, salient, logical and tangible reasons to add value to the local economies, thenwe will start to make headway.

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Apr 19, 2014)

channa said:


> I havent been either Rob, and I empathise abstaining from visiting a venue.
> 
> I keep reading our asbtinence will affect local economies..( I said it here only a week ago...what do we spend ? ) ...but it is poor currency to argue that.
> 
> ...



I have been there Channa, but wouldn't go there in the MH, my father-in-law lived there until recently, and I know the locals feelings about motorhomers - in short, we are seen as wealthy arrogant nobs. (their perception however wrong it MAY be).

Fully agree with everything in your post.


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

Well there's always the usual faction who have already judged that the end has already arrived! 

What a shame that we can now visit the location for 16 hours a day at the very least. Thankyou AS for sticking your head above the parapet. If you hadn't , the motorhomers who don't wish to overnight and all the locals in high sided vehicles would not have been able to use the beach. 

Seems like some on here need a scapegoat. Strange ( no pun intended), that this person got involved AFTER the barrier erection ! I wonder why the councillor hasn't been mentioned. Still its a done deal for some members...... so let's blame somebody.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> Well there's always the usual faction who have already judged that the end has already arrived!
> 
> What a shame that we can now visit the location for 16 hours a day at the very least. Thankyou AS for sticking your head above the parapet. If you hadn't , the motorhomers who don't wish to overnight and all the locals in high sided vehicles would not have been able to use the beach.
> 
> Seems like some on here need a scapegoat. *Strange ( no pun intended), that this person got involved AFTER the barrier erection !* I wonder why the councillor hasn't been mentioned. Still its a done deal for some members...... so let's blame somebody.



Really? I was under the impression that there was a campaign against LCC long before the barrier (I may be wrong).

As for judging that the end has arrived, well, the law is the law. We can moan about it, but we are not above it!


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 19, 2014)

I firmly believe that the answer to keeping a spot signpost free is to use quiet out of the way places for one night only and keep it to one van at a time. The locals will overlook one vehicle but are worried about the possibility of hordes. As an example we parked at Strete in the South Hams, within 10 minutes another van turned up, and 10 minutes later a Council van passed by stopped and started a telephone conversation, 20 minutes later we had the police drive pass. Panic sets in.


----------



## John H (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> I wonder why the councillor hasn't been mentioned.



If you had read the links posted on here then you would know his name. It is Palmer. Why should it be strange not to want to give him further publicity?


----------



## 666jw (Apr 19, 2014)

John H said:


> If you had read the links posted on here then you would know his name. It is Palmer. Why should it be strange not to want to give him further publicity?



I know the councillors name, but it was not important to my post. You have misread it.


----------



## John H (Apr 19, 2014)

666jw said:


> I know the councillors name, but it was not important to my post. You have misread it.



Fair enough - but, having re-read the post a number of times, I can't then see why you asked why he hadn't been mentioned.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Apr 19, 2014)

To be brutally honest I would rather they did close it completely rather than discriminate on who exactly can use it and with what vehicle.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 19, 2014)

Did anyone read the bit about the fact there is construction going on and the height barrier was in fact a barrier to said construction.

The height barrier to the left is still intact and the parking spot on the right before going up the hill has been blocked off by lorry loads of chalk or similar.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 19, 2014)

The frightening thing here is that the 'construction' work required the barrier to be removed,so why did the Council imply that it was motorhomers who did it? The aftermath was a Police investigation,the Council should be accused of wasting police time. Our local Council is equally dodgy in some of their dealings.


----------



## John H (Apr 20, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> Did anyone read the bit about the fact there is construction going on and the height barrier was in fact a barrier to said construction.
> 
> The height barrier to the left is still intact and the parking spot on the right before going up the hill has been blocked off by lorry loads of chalk or similar.



I have never been to Huttoft (I stay away from places that don't want me because there are plenty of welcoming places to go to) but my understanding of the barrier is that it was lockable. In other words, it could be opened and closed. Why then would any construction vehicle need to demolish it when it would be easier to use the key?


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 20, 2014)

there is some big machines on huttoft doing sea defence work, it could well have been an accident that no one as put their hands up to,


----------



## donkey too (Apr 20, 2014)

John H said:


> I have never been to Huttoft (I stay away from places that don't want me because there are plenty of welcoming places to go to) but my understanding of the barrier is that it was lockable. In other words, it could be opened and closed. Why then would any construction vehicle need to demolish it when it would be easier to use the key?



from my experience on our local council.
All barriers should be able to be opened I.e. lockable. for access by emergency vehicles. They should also have a notice stating who owns the barrier. The height of the barrier and a 24/7 telephone number where the key is kept for opening in an emergency.


----------



## John H (Apr 20, 2014)

camping_gaz said:


> there is some big machines on huttoft doing sea defence work, it could well have been an accident that no one as put their hands up to,



I agree that is possible but, looking at the photographs, it seems to me that if the barriers were in the way then those machines could simply have gone round them. That would have been a lot simpler than breaking them down! Further, any contractor would have known that if they damaged council property they would be guilty of criminal damage and at the very least lose any profit they might have made in compensation. I always work on the basis that if something doesn't make sense then it is probably not true - so deliberate damage doesn't seem likely. An accident, on the other hand, is always possible - and if a JCB driver had knocked it down accidentally he might be reluctant to own up! However, once it came to light then it would seem unlikely that the council would allow the culprits to carry on with the work. Either way, Huttoft is not an area that I am likely to visit in the future!


----------



## John H (Apr 20, 2014)

donkey too said:


> from my experience on our local council.
> All barriers should be able to be opened I.e. lockable. for access by emergency vehicles. They should also have a notice stating who owns the barrier. The height of the barrier and a 24/7 telephone number where the key is kept for opening in an emergency.



I agree - which is why I think the deliberate damage argument is a non-starter.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 20, 2014)

*Barrier 'demolition'*

I may be branded a conspiracy nut,but perhaps someone in the Council saw this as an opportunity to smear motorhome users or Travelers.


----------



## John H (Apr 20, 2014)

sasquatch said:


> I may be branded a conspiracy nut,but perhaps someone in the Council saw this as an opportunity to smear motorhome users or Travelers.



I don't do conspiracy theories - largely because these people are often incapable of doing the simplest things, letalone anything that requires a bit of thought or planning! :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think you'll find the jbc operator are putting there hands p to the Huttoft barrier demolition, they need quick access to get on to the beach, the barrier was locked, no one had a key so hence "they" smashed it down. But it seemed easier to blame any one who deemed to be not welcomed to Huttoft as the instigator's of this crime, hence why it was so easy to put the blame on disgruntled m/homers, let us see if the contractor's are charged with vandalism etc, and the council charged with wasting Police time as they new from the start who was to blame.....I fear not.!

jt


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 21, 2014)

If they use a height barrier to enforce a tro it's obviously ment to restrict m homes and no other vehicle the reality is the police won't get involved on any level . All that will happen is local ppl will be allowed to continue to walk thier dogs and the ppl that take part in this dogging will already be in thier Venice n be late at night so they won't be able to give parking fines . If it stops ppl doing this they won't stop they will just find some where else . The barriers is all about fly tipping and m homes otherwise why not just have a gate that gets locked at night as all could use including m homes and then no one outside of hours it's because they don't won't to pay for the effort of having Simone lock n unlock them . A hight barrier n tro means low cost and locals can continue to use as normal . N iif pll think local councils r that interested in commerce in local shops u r they they don't realise how things work in local governant .my advice is continue to do what is lawfull and continue to vist the places you love they belong to communities not councils


----------



## maureenandtom (Apr 21, 2014)

According to this:

LCC Meeting | Lincolnshire Overnight Parking

Lincs County Council have requested a meeting but there is an interesting list of things outstanding.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 21, 2014)

The meeting is good progress but council complaints etc are done in a different dept as u know so in not sure if one dept will push another as as y know u may have to go to the lgo if your complaint is unsussful with the council


----------



## lotty (Apr 21, 2014)

I stayed at Huttoft terrace this weekend for 2 nights.

On Saturday night a chap in a van came around to all the vans parked up and advised us that we should not stay on the terrace after 10pm as the police are enforcing the vehicle ban. No vehicles at all on the terrace between 10pm and 6am. Even the night fishers have to remove their cars. He told us that we were ok to park on the road, which everyone did and then move back in the morning. I don't know his name or if he was local or not? (sorry if you are a member on here, I didn't get your name) I don't believe he would have anything to gain from telling us porkies, as we all ended up parking on the road. I was told that the police were there Friday night taking reg no's. I was there Saturday and Sunday but did not see any police, however, after 10pm onwards I was tucked up watching tv with the blinds closed! 

Also, after talking to others there that night, I was told that the police are working along side the council collecting reg No's which are forwarded onto the council and then they will then in turn send you a fine. was told £500 and £75 by 2 different people??
There was one van that stayed on the terrace as he was not in his van when the guy knocked on but the next night he moved off. I don't know if he had a visit from the police or whether the guy managed to get hold of him, shame I didn't get to ask him?

I was also told that the gentleman who campaigns for the removal of illegal no overnight parking signs was trying to get the bylaw over turned and all the barriers along that coast removed as they were put up without planning consent. He has been to local parish meetings etc.

A guy told me that if everyone would respect the by law for the time being and just move onto the road overnight while they are trying to overturn the bylaw, then hopefully in a few weeks time, we will be able to use the terrace again. 

(I am sorry if it was you I spoke to there, I didn't get your names)

It is such a lovely spot there and if used right by all and not used as a holiday camp then I can't see why motorhomes, cars and locals can't all use it together happily. 

Lotty


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 21, 2014)

Good post lotty re the police they may be taking reg plates for a number of reason but parking is not a police matter so unless their was an obstruction the police have no powers re parking


----------



## lotty (Apr 21, 2014)

landyrubbertramp said:


> Good post lotty re the police they may be taking reg plates for a number of reason but parking is not a police matter so unless their was an obstruction the police have no powers re parking



I said this to the chap who told me, he just said the police were working in conjunction with the council passing on reg numbers, because its a by law?


----------



## camping_gaz (Apr 21, 2014)

lotty said:


> I said this to the chap who told me, he just said the police were working in conjunction with the council passing on reg numbers, because its a by law?






> The power to issue fixed penalties would be granted to police community support officers and also to suitably trained officers appointed by local councils, including parish councils and community councils.[4]


Byelaws in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As mentioned by someone before the by-law being put on here doesn't seem right, 





> Section 164, Public Health Act 1875	[Regulation of public walks and pleasure grounds]	[Climbing, grazing of animals, camping, fires, throwing of missiles, interference with life-saving equipment, horse-riding, cycling, vehicles, play areas, skateboarding, ball-games and other sports, bathing, ice-skating, fishing, model boats, aircraft and hot air balloons, kites, model aircraft, public performances, excessive noise, metal detectors, offering items for sale and protection of plants.[10]



*Oh and for them that go to Scotland* Camping bylaw in the pipeline - Local / News / Evening Express



:camper:





,


----------



## lotty (Apr 27, 2014)

camping_gaz said:


> Byelaws in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As mentioned by someone before the by-law being put on here doesn't seem right,
> 
> ...




so if I have understood you and the wiki link correctly then, the Gentleman who spoke to me was right in that the Police could be taking registration numbers for fines for the by-law?


----------



## camping_gaz (May 16, 2014)

lotty said:


> so if I have understood you and the wiki link correctly then, the Gentleman who spoke to me was right in that the Police could be taking registration numbers for fines for the by-law?



sorry i didn't notice this before now, i was thinking of a run out there this weekend, and you have as much of a clue as me lol, hopefully they are just checking on the site as they did last year before all this nonsense,

:camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 16, 2014)

Never been hear so much about the place must give it a try, while I can.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 16, 2014)

*just found this article*



Robmac said:


> This result was very predictable really.
> 
> The only course of action would be to vote with your feet, don't go there! If it affects the local economy they may have a rethink. If it doesn't, then our arguments are pretty futile.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go there if you paid me, but, that's just me!



DOOMBAR FLOWS FREE FOR MOTORHOMES VISITING HUTTOFT

It has been announced that from the 1st June in a bid to encourage motohormers back to the site, i height barrier has been installed full of a real ale called doombar, a pass is obtainable from the local council to enable you to enter the site, with proof that you have a permanent address, and documents for your vehicle are registered to the user, once on site you are able to access the pump which will give you as much Doombar as you want, also, in addition, weekend entertainment will be provided for the campers, agenda to follow.

The new move comes from the slow deterioration of the site through lack of visitors, the locals recognise the motorhomes brought in the dosh and want them back.

:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry kimbowbill, I won't be able to go to Huttoft anymore, as i don't like DOOMBAR...Now if Tetley's is on flow, i may par take in Huttoft once again.... Keep us informed please.!

jt


----------



## antiqueman (May 16, 2014)

*taste*



john t said:


> Sorry kimbowbill, I won't be able to go to Huttoft anymore, as i don't like DOOMBAR...Now if Tetley's is on flow, i may par take in Huttoft once again.... Keep us informed please.!
> 
> jt



Oh dear not tetleys:scared:


----------



## Beemer (May 16, 2014)

kimbowbill said:


> DOOMBAR FLOWS FREE FOR MOTORHOMES VISITING HUTTOFT
> 
> It has been announced that from the 1st June in a bid to encourage motohormers back to the site, i height barrier has been installed full of a real ale called doombar, a pass is obtainable from the local council to enable you to enter the site, with proof that you have a permanent address, and documents for your vehicle are registered to the user, once on site you are able to access the pump which will give you as much Doombar as you want, also, in addition, weekend entertainment will be provided for the campers, agenda to follow.
> 
> ...



Cider please!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 16, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> Oh dear not tetleys:scared:



i'm a cheap date, what more can i say...!!

jt


----------



## runnach (May 16, 2014)

We have a mobile bar at work (serious)..........this could be one of my dodgier ideas.....

channa


----------



## campervanannie (May 16, 2014)

*mobile bar*



channa said:


> We have a mobile bar at work (serious)..........this could be one of my dodgier ideas.....
> 
> channa



Mobile bar did I hear correct I do an excellent trike version just ask the Hereford attendees door to door service on a mobility trike.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## runnach (May 16, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Mobile bar did I hear correct I do an excellent trike version just ask the Hereford attendees door to door service on a mobility trike.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Its in Ossett as we speak needing a trial run .....You're in Bradford....call off at Saltaire BREWERY....boomBAR i RECKON

Channa:hammer::mad1::camper:


----------



## Randonneur (May 16, 2014)

Skegness / Huttoft is Nottingham -on-sea, the height bar should be dispensing Shipstones Mild Ale.

Like Marmite, you love it or hate it!!! :scared:

Prefer Mansfield ales meself!!


----------



## camping_gaz (May 17, 2014)

*Anybody there*

we supposed to be there but our girt changed her mind, got to stay in :mad1:


----------

